# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հասան էլեկտրոնային առևտրին...

## ministr

> *Ստեղծվել է նոր մաքսատուն*
> ՀՀ կառավարությունը փոփոխություններ եւ լրացումներ է կատարել իր նախկին երկու որոշումներում, իսկ երրորդ որոշմամբ ստեղծել ՀՀ ԿԱ ՊԵԿ միջազգային փոստային եւ սուրհանդակային առաքումներով փոխադրվող ապրանքների մասնագիտացված մաքսատուն, որի գործունեության տարածք է սահմանվել ՀՀ ամբողջ տարածքը։ Որոշումը թելադրված է վերջին ժամանակներս մեծ զարգացում ստացող էլեկտրոնային առեւտրի ծավալմամբ, մինչդեռ մեր երկրի ոչ բոլոր մաքսատներն են հագեցված փոստային առաքանին զննող հատուկ սարքավորումներով, ուստի անհրաժեշտություն է առաջացել հիմնել դրանցով հագեցած մասնագիտացված մաքսատուն։ Հաշվի է առնվել նաեւ միջազգային փորձը. հատուկ մաքսատներ են գործում նաեւ այլ երկրներում, մասնավորապես Մեծ Բրիտանիայում, Թայլանդում, Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունում։


http://www.gov.am/am/news/item/7533/

Վայ ողբամ ձեզ...

Ինչ վիճակում են հայտնվել, որ աչքները տնկել են արդեն ինտերնետով գնվող USB հիշողություններին ու նման մանր մունր բաներին: Մի քիչ թանկարժեք բան գնելուց անմիջապես հայտնվում ես մաքսատուն կոչված որջում, որտեղ գործում են հին ինկվիզիցիայի մեթոդները` քերթել կաշին, տիկ հանել, ողջ ողջ խորովել, մազերը քաշել և այլն:  Բայց ասենք մի 10-20 դոլարանոց ֆլեշկի վրա թքող չկար: Վրչոն հիմա հերթական դարակազմիկ միտքնա հղացել, ոնց թե մարդիկ էժան ֆլեշկա առնեն, սպասի սա էլ հարամ անեմ: Հիշեցնում է արաբական հեքիաթի սուլթանին, որ քրջեր հագած մարդկանց մեջ էր մտնում, իմանում էր ինչ են անում ու անմիջապես գնում հարամ էր անում հերթական հրամանով: Հենա, էսօր ծանոթներիցս մեկին իր սիրած խմբի պոստերն էին նվեր ուղարկել փոստով, մաքսատուն կոչվածում էդ թղթի համար գիտեք ինչքան քերթեցին? 17000-ից ավել....

----------

ուզուզ (19.11.2010), Ուլուանա (26.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (26.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման տեղափոխվել է քաղաքականություն բաժնից: Խնդիրը պետք է դիտարկել տնտեսական տեսակետից:*

----------


## Racer

Որ նորմալ մաքսեր սահմանեին մարդիկ ֆլաշ-կրիչների ու այլ մանր-մունր բաների փոխարեն ավելի թանկարժեք ապրանքներ կգնեին ու համեմատաբար «պետության» եկամուտն էլ  շատ կլիներ: Նամանավանդ որ նմանատիպ ապրանքների համար տեղական կոնկուրենտ չկա (կամ էլ կա՝ հանձինս մի քանի օպտավոյ «ապրանք բերողների» էմիրաթներից կամ այլ տեղերից):

----------

ministr (26.01.2010)

----------

